# I've got the bug



## airickj (Jul 22, 2012)

Shortly after getting my first 10g planted, I got a 29g tank for free. 

Pictures speak louder than words:









Ingredients









FTS after initial planting

I'm somewhat happy with the way it looks, I still see a need for improvement. It looks a little too bushy in the back section but I'm hoping the plants will narrow out as they grow taller. Perhaps I can prune them to make them more narrow? Anyway, I would appreciate any advice or comments.

Specs:

Substrate - Eco Complete

Filter - Marineland Penguin Power Filter 350 GPH 

Light Fixture - Zoo med T5HO fixture raised 12 inches on top of tank (Coming soon in the mail)

Bulbs - Zoo Med Flora Sun Plant Bulb and Zoo Med Ultra Sun Trichromatic Super Daylight Bulb 

CO2 (soon to be set up) - DIY, Fluval Ceramic Diffuser

Plants:

Anachris
Cabomba
Anubias barteri
Water Sprite
Wisteria 
ChainSword, Narrow Leaf 
Rotala Indica 
Kleiner Bar Sword 
Myrio, Red 
Anubias coffeefolia
Hornwort
Oriental Sword
Ludwigia Peruensis


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

That tank looks great!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I too have the itch! Tank looks great and I like your plant choices. However some of those are tank dominators. Especially if you plan on adding CO2
Anachris
Water Sprite
Wisteria 
Hornwort

The narrow leaf chain sword is one of my favorites.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh man don't fall into the plants it's like a drug! 
Lol just kidding they look nice but seriously you get addicted to fish keeping then plants then saltwater where the heck do I go from here. I need that rush again!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice tank. Enter a pic for TOTM contest.


----------



## airickj (Jul 22, 2012)

Did some re-arranging and I got my lights in the mail.























































I also re-arranged my 10g










What do you think?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Amazing layouts


----------



## fish boy (Sep 9, 2012)

nice tank. and yes, you can prune the plants. go to your local pet store and they will have aquarium plant care kits. well, mine does at least.


----------



## airickj (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the compliments and advice


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

They look good.


----------

